# My Dog Blu Was Bit By A Poisonous Copperhead Snake Today



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

I'm in such a blue funk, I can hardly type this. Friday I had a lovely black metal picket fence installed around the perimeter of my back yard after having the woods completely cleared of underbrush, limbs, inferior trees, etc and turned into a pretty english woodland...all for my new rescue Beagle "Blu" and my Pom/Poodle mix, "Bella" so they could run and play unleashed to their hearts content. 

I've had Blu (photo below) for a month and a half now and is the most loving, obedient, sweet, and loyal dog one could ever ask for. I've had to teach him a lot because everything is new to him but he's a quick learner.

Yesterday, Blu was at the farthest point of the fenced backyard, way down the hill when he was bit by a poisonous Copperhead snake just inside the fence line. He was laying there, yelping loudly, drooling from pain, shaking, swollen leg, and unable to walk. I immediately ran down to him, scooped up all 22 lbs of him and ran up the hill as fast as I could, up the deck steps, grabbed a blanket for the car while still holding Blu...then off to the Vet. 

If ever there was a time for me to have a heart attack, that would be it.

Dr. K and his staff of 4 took X-rays to rule out a fracture since I never saw the snake, found a probable fangs entry, and intravenously pumped Blu full of liquid to the point of being bloated (liquid was seeping out through his skin on his back...they said that's normal). I walked out with a big bag of various meds for pain and antibiotics and instructions. 

Blu rested soundly pretty much through the night and now I begin my effort of getting him to take these meds. He's impossible to get a pill in him but, somehow, that must change. I've had dogs all my life and know all the tricks in the book but Blu's the most stubborn.

I'll have to carry Blu up and down steps to get outside and do his 'business' because he still can't walk and I doubt he'll use the puppy pads I have for him.

Here is a photo of Blu only 2 days after I brought him home from the kill shelter. I gave him a shampoo before the pic but his tummy is so skinny...not anymore though. He's been well fed for a month and a half.

Those eyes. You can see deep into his beautiful soul. I love him so much.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2018)

I hope he has a speedy recovery..


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2018)

_*'He's impossible to get a pill in him but, somehow, that must change. I've had dogs all my life and know all the tricks in the book but Blu's the most stubborn.'*_

Beagles are like that

I so love 'em

Get well, Blu


----------



## IKE (May 30, 2018)

As a kid my first dog was a beagle pup.....I hope that Blu makes a full recovery.


----------



## squatting dog (May 30, 2018)

My little guy (Butters) was bitten by a copperhead just over his left eye the first day I had him home. The side of his face was so swollen and he was having trouble swallowing. The vet worked on him and told me he'd be ok. I'm glad to say that with the exception of a slightly lazy eye, he seems to have recovered.


----------



## terry123 (May 30, 2018)

Beautiful dog. Hope he stays okay!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 30, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your new little dog getting bit by that copperhead, Lara, and hoping that he makes a full recovery. 
Since he made it through the initial 24 hours after being bitten, it seems likely that he will recover just fine; but will definitely need those antibiotics and pain meds. 
When I lived in Missouri, I was bitten by a copperhead, and it was NOT a fun experience.  My ankle was where the snake bit me, but my whole leg swelled up, and I could barely walk, it hurt so much the first few days. The Doctor told me to keep the leg elevated, so I guess, for a dog, that would mean just to be lying down, which is probably what Blu is doing anyway. 

One thing that has sometimes worked for me when trying to get a dog to take medication, is to grind up the pill, add water/milk to dissolve, and then use a baby syringe to squeeze it into their mouth.
 It probably tastes awful; but it is harder for them to spit out than trying to push a pill down their throat while they are squiggling  and chomping your fingers.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 30, 2018)

Lara, My heart goes out to you and poor little Blu. What a frightful thing to have happen. It was so hard to read about Blu's pain and what he was going through after he was bit. 

I'm so happy for you that at least Blu is still with you, that is great news. 

Since I have a Beagle too, I can empathize with you about their trait of stubbornness. I'm carrying my 24lb Beagle around lately too, but because he has lost most of his sight.

Wish Blu a speedy recovery, he is so lucky to have you as such a great "Mom", who loves him so much! Love the pic, he is just so cute and those beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2018)

Sending healing thoughts Blu's way.  Many of us have beloved fur-babies and can feel your anguish, Lara.  Please keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

Thank you Ken, Gary, Ike, Terry, and StarSong for your well wishes and sharing about your pets.

Squattingdog, your "Butters" is adorable, good pic, and it's encouraging to know that he recovered ok. 

Cindy, I had read about your dog's blindness and my heart goes out to you both. They are heavy to hold aren't they. I'm used to my 11 lb Bella girl.

Happyflowerlady, I can't imagine what you went through when you yourself were bitten by a copperhead! Oh the pain! It's frightening. Glad you're okay. And thanks for the pill taking tip. I'll try that because my technique did not go well.

You all are so sweet and it really helps boost my spirits. Meds took me a couple of hours to administer but I think it all finally went down. That little sneak can hide and hold a pill forever...long after I've said "good boy" and then spits it out. Blu in the past hour, has started to perk up and is making progress walking around. He even did his business outside which was a pleasant surprise. 

He's going to be fine I think. I have 2 weeks of meds to go so we'll see.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 30, 2018)

Oh Lara, so glad Blu is doing better and taking his pills.

You made me laugh reading about him hiding his pills and spitting them out. I find my dogs thyroid pills later on, on my kitchen floor, thinking for sure I gave him that pill.....yep they are smart & tricky!


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2018)

I  HATE  snakes  !!!


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

Me too Falcon but Dr.K's assistant told me that black snakes eat Copperheads.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2018)

Lara, how traumatic for you both, so pleased your sweet dog is doing better. Wishing him a swift recovery.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

Lara, I felt so bad reading about poor Blu (and you). What a horrible scare. Thank goodness you heard him and got him to the vet in time!

Here's yet another tip on getting a pill down. Wrap it firmly into a glob of cheese, like American cheese. He should eat it right up. This was a tip from my dog's vet.

There are even tasty nuggets of some kind sold just for inserting dog's pills. My vet sells them but he said even just the cheese would work.

I hope poor baby Blu feels better asap. 

BTW, I bet your place looks beautiful with all that sprucing up, and those black metal fences are so nice looking. But copperheads? I never even saw one, omg I would freakout.  

Funny thing about dogs....now matter how large the enclosure, the dog will always be at the furthest point.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)




----------



## jujube (May 30, 2018)

Poor Blu......sounds like if he made it through the night, he'll be OK.  Beagles are tough little guys, thankfully.


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

Thank you Shalimar and jujube for your caring thoughts. 

Rose, that get well card is soooo cute!! Thank you. I have tried hiding the pill in peanut butter, which he loves, but he's just too smart. Maybe cheese would work but here's what I tried this morning that finally worked:

What finally worked this morning was pork roast. I didn't want it so I decided to cut it into strips like chicken jerky treats for dogs, but not processed. The dogs are wild about it so I had one small chunk in one hand, and in he other hand I had the pill with smooshed meat wrapped around it (I know, ick). I showed Blu the chunk, let him smell it, let him like my fingers, then put the pill in his mouth and followed it quickly with the chunk of meat. Did you follow that?


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

Lara said:


> Thank you Shalimar and jujube for your caring thoughts.
> 
> Rose, that get well card is soooo cute!! Thank you. I have tried hiding the pill in peanut butter, which he loves, but he's just too smart. Maybe cheese would work but here's what I tried this morning that finally worked:
> 
> What finally worked this morning was pork roast. I didn't want it so I decided to cut it into strips like chicken jerky treats for dogs, but not processed. The dogs are wild about it so I had one small chunk in one hand, and in he other hand I had the pill with smooshed meat wrapped around it (I know, ick). I showed Blu the chunk, let him smell it, let him like my fingers, then put the pill in his mouth and followed it quickly with the chunk of meat. Did you follow that?



I did Lara, and good work! Blu is on his way back to health thanks to his mommy and her pork roast..


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about little Blu, Lara.   He is precious and I hope he is feeling better soon.   I know how difficult some doggies are with pills... I went through that with a little Yorkie.   At one point I got a plastic syringe and would crush the pill in some water, then squirt it with the syringe to the back of his throat!!  (I couldn't fool him with cheese, peanut butter, lunch meat... nothing!)   Anyway, my best to both of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 30, 2018)

Your little Blu is so cute. My first dog looked just like him. I'm glad he is making progress. I'm glad the pork roast made pill time easier. Do you think there are anymore snakes out there? Maybe a nest of them?


----------



## bingo (May 30, 2018)

i understand his pain. ...i was bit by a copperhead. ....we have 3 little rescued dogs and know how much you love blu...prayer for that baby.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 30, 2018)

When I was a kid, we had several dogs, and when mom had to give them the worm medicine, she made little hamburger balls, just large enough to completely cover the wormer. 
Then , she got all of the dogs together, so they really wanted to gobble down those little chunks of hamburger, and she would toss one to each dog, and that dog would catch and wolf down his hamburger just as fast as he could so no other dog could get his bite of the treat. 
It might work to help Blu take his “disguised” meds if you also had your other  little dog nearby, so that Blu was even more motivated to eat his piece.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2018)

Awwwwww Lara. Oh my goodness. You must have had your heart in your throat over this. 
Good thing you are quick and on the ball. You got him to the vets quickly and figured out how administer his medicine. 
Pork roast. Good thinking. :yes:
Yep! You are definitely a GREAT doggie mom.:love_heart:


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

Thank you everybody. Ruth, I thought of that right away (more snakes out there). They don't typically nest until later in the summer but I am concerned with possibly more full grown ones slithering around. The doctor's assistants told me to get rid of tall grasses and other places they can hide but they was nothing like that where Blu was. Now I'm afraid to let them out there without full checking everywhere first and watching them closely.


----------



## rgp (May 30, 2018)

Well....I LUV dogs...and hate snakes...I hope Blu recovers quickly & completely...while I hope the snake gets run over by a truck....Hate those damn things !

Give Blu a tummy rub from me.....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2018)

Blu is a beautiful dog!  So sorry he was bitten by that poisonous snake!  I would have been crazy if that happened to my dog.  

I'm glad he is getting better.  Now you can breathe again.  It's very hard to give my dog pills, too.  I put pills wrapped up with bread or cheese in her mouth.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 30, 2018)

If your fence keeps snakes out as well as dogs in, you might need to check the whole yard, and especially places where snakes might be lurking. If they are used to going right out through that area, and then suddenly they could not get through because of the fence, the snake would have been trying to get back out, and would have been even more touchy than usual. 
My friend that lives in Southern Idaho put up a snakeproof fence around her yard because she has little Maltese dogs, and she wanted them to be safe in the yard. She said they had to get everything mowed really short, and then check everywhere to make sure that all of the snakes were out of the yard before she could safely let the dogs out. 
Then, the snakes got stuck in the fence trying to get back inside, because she watered the lawn, and the snakes wanted water; so they had to kill the snakes trapped in the fence. 
Now, she puts out some of that snake repellant near the fence; but outside of the fence to keep the snakes from trying to get inside the fence in hot weather.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2018)

rgp said:


> Well....I LUV dogs...and hate snakes...I hope Blu recovers quickly & completely...while I hope the snake gets run over by a truck....Hate those damn things !
> 
> Give Blu a tummy rub from me.....


Never met a poisonous snake I didn't kill.  Killed more than a few over the years...


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2018)

Ooooh nooooo Lara....what a dam near Heart attack you must have had when you found little Blue screaming in pain. I know exactly how that feels gathering them up in your arms and running with them to get them helps as soon as possible...while your trying to keep them calm as your heart is thumping with worry and fear for them 

What a concern  for you there may be more snakes out there despite all your precautions. It may be you'll have to build them a snake proof mesh play run in the garden instead , to keep them safe.

I hope Blue continues to thrive under his mum's expert care...


 Blu


----------



## dpwspringer (May 30, 2018)

My beagle mix was bitten on the nose by a copperhead last Thursday and seems to be fine and close to normal today. 

He was on an IV drip for about 16 hours. No anti venom was given as some kind of markers in blood tests looked okay, although I was given that option. Benadryl via IV and later by needle helped knock out the swelling. I could not get pills down him the next day either; he had zero appetite. I took him back to his Vet and she had to crush, mix with water, and use a syringe to squirt what she could into his mouth. It was tough for me to do that and I was afraid I might get bitten and/or harm the dog trying to do that. I got what I could in him day by day as he got a little bit of an appetite. Not everything worked but he got better everyday and has his appetite back. I cut out a lot of his meds and am only giving him half of a tablet of his antibiotic. I am going to quit that after 7 days total because he is doing so well... no sign of infection or necrosis and as I understood it the antibiotics was in case the snake passed on some bacteria from its mouth.

I had him on leash when he was bitten and he was only a foot or two off of a trail in the woods. He jumped, yelped, and ran to the other side of the trail. When I looked to see what got him in the leaf clutter I did not see anything... until I used a stick to move the leaves around to see if something was under them. There wasn't anything under them of course, but when the snake moved, there was copperhead like he just appeared out of nothing/no where. Their camo in the right environment is dang good!


----------



## IKE (May 30, 2018)

Lara did they have to give your pup the fairly expensive copperhead anti venom CroFab ?


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

I'm not sure IKE. I'll find out and let you know. They put a ton of liquids in him intravenously. Blu is doing so well now and hidden pills in pieces of lean pork roast is working like a charm. I just pop it in his mouth and hand him a pure cut piece to "wash" it down before he knows what I did. His swollen leg doesn't look much better but he's walking on it just fine. I wish I'd known the miracle of pork roast before spending $500 at the Vet.  It's only 2X a day and he could stand to gain some weight.

Squirting the Benydrl down his throat is the biggest challenge now. He hates it. I do too. He shakes his head as he flings it everywhere. It smells so strong of cherries and must be 90% sugar. YUK. I should have gotten pill form and that's just what I'm going to do now. He needs it in case he gets an allergic reaction to the snake bite....hmm, aren't we all allergic to venom? 

You all are the best. All of you have soothed my soul and given me good tips to help Blu out. I can't say enough good things about SeniorForums. I'm so grateful and so glad I shared my waa-waa-waa day with you.

Happyflower, I had no idea that there's a snake repellant (the fence has too much space between pickets to keep them out). I'll look into that plus I've already contacted a landscaper to get rid of the new growth around the woodland grounds with (except the ferns) and spread pine straw or mulch around. New growth has quickly sprouted up again with all the rain and humidity we've had here. We're just waiting for some dry weather now which might happen this coming week.

Jim, he gets a crazy amount of tummy rubs but I'll throw another one in there from you...one pups never get enough tummy rubs. 
Thanks, Holly for the get well card....so cute :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

dpwspringer....wow, you too?!! That's crazy! I hope your dog continues to improve quickly. Poor thing. Thank you for sharing your experience because it really helps to here the details you gave. Blu is now starting to play with Bella a little. Bella seems very sensitive to the soft-play level and is staying clear of his leg.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 31, 2018)

Lara... when I took my dog, Deeogee, back to the Vet the next day when I couldn't get his meds down him she also gave him another shot of Benydrl, showing me how it was done, and then giving me enough to give him 2 more 25mg? injections at 4 hour intervals. She said the injections worked better than giving the pills. There wasn't anything to giving him those injections, very easy to do.


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2018)

Lara, I'm SO sorry to hear about your dog getting bitten, but glad he is doing better.  What an awful thing to have to go through!  I hope he has no lasting problems from the bite.


----------



## TarheelGal (Jun 1, 2018)

My dog was bitten by a copperhead about a year ago.  They LOVE NC and especially my neighborhood it seems.  Pets in this subdivision are constantly being bitten. Some people too.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2018)

Blu has made a complete recovery! Hallelujah! He still has about 10 days to go on meds but he's taking them like a champ. I just ran out of pork roast to hide the pills in though. As Scooby-Doo would say, "Ruh Roh". I'll roast a chicken tomorrow...that should do it.

Thank you Butterfly. TarheelGal, you must be right. I haven't heard of any pets or people being bitten here but I came close 3 times myself in the past 2 years. I feel like we have more than our share too. I've been here 18 years now and it seems to be getting worse.

I've been researching what to do. Moving to Hawaii seems to be the best option as they have 0 snakes. My fence guy says no fence will keep them out. I'm concerned the snake repellent sprayed just outside the fence is too close for comfort in case Blu ever escapes or if the spray blows over. My fence guy recommended a cat, I guess because they eat rodents and thats the main thing the snakes are after. But I occasionally have big hawks. Don't they get cats? Plus I don't want a 3rd pet.

Hmmm, moving to Hawaii sounds pretty good but I'd have to put Blu and Bella on 2 planes (1 to CA and 1 to HA)....ugh...I've heard nightmarish stories.


----------



## IKE (Jun 2, 2018)

Fantastic news Lara......glad to hear Blu is better.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m glad Blu is feeling better. I’m picturing a shaking dog trying to escape the benydrl meds. 
Poor Blu. 

Moving to Hawaii? Maybe no snakes but those erupting volcanos  are something else completely. 
Most hawks go after smaller things like birds. Plus cats are fairly smart. 

You’re smart Lara. You’ll figure something out I’m sure. 

Good to know Blu is doing so much better.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2018)

I know what you mean about Hawaii. Not only volcanoes but Tsunami warnings and Kim Jong Un. 

But one sniff of a Frangipani makes all those worries go away. "No snakes" speaks to me


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

Frangipani! I had to look it up. 
Its lovely.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2018)

So pleased Blu is better.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2018)

Yay on Blu's recovery.  ♥


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

Lara and Dpwspringer- so happy your doggies are better! What terrible ordeals!

Lara, what about screening or chicken wire stretched around the bottom of the fencing?

This site has lots of good and nautral ideas for repelling snakes-

http://www.slayallpest.com/others/snakes/how-to-get-rid-of-snakes-repellent-products/

There are many sites like this


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2018)

I've been following this thread, and I am so happy that Blu is okay.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2018)

Me too. I'm so relieved. Thank you for caring :love_heart:


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 4, 2018)

great news. glad Blu is ok.


----------



## Big Horn (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm so glad that Blu is recovering.  Talk to your vet about snake shots.  I had an elderly dog who was bitten, but he had no problems because he was vaccinated.  We still raced to the vet, but he was OK.

This happened in the backyard which has a solid board fence.  I never had a problem outside of my yard, probably because they used to continually race around there in their younger days.

Blu is a very beautiful dog.





RadishRose said:


> Lara, I felt so bad reading about poor Blu (and you). What a horrible scare. Thank goodness you heard him and got him to the vet in time!
> 
> Here's yet another tip on getting a pill down. Wrap it firmly into a glob of cheese, like American cheese. He should eat it right up. This was a tip from my dog's vet.
> 
> ...


My dog gets a Tramadol every night at bedtime buried in Velveeta.  She has arthritis, but she can't take Rimadyl.  She gets three pills every day, but the first two are buried in her wet dog food.  However, I must give her ground food because she will find it in the chunky.

We both eat too much Velveeta.

You need to find out about snake shots, too.

http://wildlifeofct.com/snakes.html




C'est Moi said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about little Blu, Lara.   He is precious and I hope he is feeling better soon.   I know how difficult some doggies are with pills... I went through that with a little Yorkie.   At one point I got a plastic syringe and would crush the pill in some water, then squirt it with the syringe to the back of his throat!!  (I couldn't fool him with cheese, peanut butter, lunch meat... nothing!)   Anyway, my best to both of you.


I've had a couple like that.  BTW: have you ever had to give a cat a pill, especially a big pill?

You know that you have venomous snakes.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2018)

> Blu has made a complete recovery! Hallelujah! ​



Good news!


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you Big Horn and AP. I didn't know that there are snake vaccines. Good to know! I'll ask my Vet about it. Blu is off all pain and inflammation meds. He was taking Rimadryl. Tomorrow is the last day for antibiotic pills and then he's done. He's perfectly back to normal now.

I have a stream at the far end of my property outside the fence but I wonder if it attracts more snakes. Water must. 

There is a black netting in a roll at the hardware store that I'm considering for the lower part of the fence. Snakes may not want to get caught up in that.


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord have mercy! Bella this time! No bite and not poisonous (black/gray/white snake) but she was barking at it and getting closer when I first saw her from my deck. Both dogs off their leashes in my fenced yard. What is really strange is that I could hardly tell what it was because it was in a tight ball, undulating, and rolling over on itself to get away from Bella (as if she's all that ferocious). It wasn't in a coil to strike. Couldn't see the head or tail.

I still was even quite sure it was a snake when I finally got to Bella but Blu was now heading over and I didn't feel I could waste time staring at it.  I had to get them to run to the house fast! 

The only way for that to happen was for me to turn my back and run to the house screaming in fear (for them) and yelling "treats!!" and it worked. We all got to the house and I went out on the deck to see if I could get a closer look but it was gone.

It was black on the top, gray on the sides, and white on it's belly. It was kind of shiny like slimy or sweat. I couldn't see the head because I guess it was inside this undulating coiled up ball. Or maybe on the other side of the ball hidden from my sight. It obviously had no plan to strike. It's body was about maybe 1.5" wide...which I consider to be full grown.

It's gone. Has anyone ever seen a snake in a tight undulating ball like that? My heart was pounding like crazy!

Meanwhile, yes, I'm looking into a black mesh barrier that sticks into the ground at an angle which, supposedly, is the only thing to keep snakes out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)

OMG Lara, I  ouldn't take the snake situation at all! I'm so grateful Bella wasn't harmed.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2018)

Just be glad, Lara, that the snake wasn't into "treats" and followed y'all!  You gotta start "meshing" with that legless varmint!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2018)

mg1:
Glad all are unharmed.


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2018)

haha, meanderer..."be glad the snake wasn't into "treats"...only you could make me laugh at a time like this . 

Thank you RR and AC

It looked a little like these two pics while Bella was only 2' away barking. Mostly like the first pic...the grey one for color, tightness and no head/tail showing. And the one on the right for it's slimyness and less organized coil...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2018)

Wasn't around when you posted about Blu, glad he's okay now.  Happy that Bella wasn't bitten also.  We saw a large snake in a ball like that in the weeds near the side of the road at the dog park.  When we looked closer and the odd throbbing ball, we saw that it was two snakes coiled together, we had to assume from their actions that they were doing the 'wild thing' and in the process of mating.  They became frightened and separated, each going in different directions.

One on my dogs Gunter, was bitten by a rattlesnake in my yard years ago.  We never caught or identified the snake, but that's what the emergency vet said.  He knew better than to knowingly go too close to a snake, but he was bit on the back leg and was likely caught by surprise, maybe not even seeing the snake.  He was holding his leg up and we got out the small clipper and shaved the area where we thought he was injured. 

 It was an obvious snake bite mark.  Within minutes he started panting heavily, had trouble breathing and was drooling...and he was not a dog that drooled.  I rushed him to the vet hospital and they kept him overnight.  He was on IV fluids and received an anti-venom shot, and was given meds.  Luckily he was okay after that ordeal.


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2018)

Good grief SeaBreeze, poor Gunter. Blu drooled too and the doc said that's from pain. So glad Gunter was okay. Interesting that you experienced that snake coiled in a "throbbing ball" but I think this one I saw was just one snake. I didn't stick around long enough to find out...I was frightened out of my mind. But I think it's a "good snake".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2018)

We thought it was one large snake, it was a surprise to see two heads in that ball.  We have bull, garter and rattle snakes in our area, if we see a rattle snake in our yard we will do our best to kill it.  The bull and garter/garden snakes we leave alone since they're not poisonous.

  Luckily we don't get too many snakes in our yard, just now and then.  Years back my husband was sitting in the yard in the shade of one of our pine trees, and was surprised by a snake hanging down from a branch near his head.  I've only seen them on the ground and would like to keep it that way.  I did see a Red Tailed Hawk fly from one of our trees holding a snake, not sure if he took it on the ground or in a tree.


----------

